# Dell latitude D620



## BiG O

I'd say about 400 probably. A few of those specs are a little low end nowadays.


----------



## DUNC4N

I'm on one right now, are you sure its not a T5500 @ 1.66GHz?

If its a smoking deal, I'd be interested


----------



## trueg50

About $400-$450, thats what they are going for on ebay.


----------



## VinhDiezel

I would say about 400 for it.


----------



## smee44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DUNC4N* 
I'm on one right now, are you sure its not a T5500 @ 1.66GHz?

It may be. This is the information I was sent about it. I am looking to buy it myself. I am not up to date on the laptop market so that is why i asked. I also checked ebay and saw 400-450 just wanted to confirm here, from the experts.

Thanks to all


----------

